# Kenyan Polygamist with 100 Wives Dies



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Guess he just wore out

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/africa/10/07/kenya.polygamist.100.wives/index.html?iref=obnetwork


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

dang! i guess the spirit was willing but the body was weak...so, who gets the money and possessions?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, 100 wives! I guess I better get to work, I only have one so far. :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Wow, 100 wives! I guess I better get to work, I only have one so far. :googly:


She'll be your last I'm sure


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll bet he was a fan of name tags.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone To Pick said:


> I'll bet he was a fan of name tags.


I bet he was a fan of the words "honey" and "dear" when he couldn't remember the name

Haunti, you gave me my second biggest laugh of the day, because I started thinking "Did she mean 'last' because Spooky1 is so totally devoted that he could never really want another wife or 'last' because he's not going to live long after suggesting he needed more wives"?:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Haunti, you gave me my second biggest laugh of the day, because I started thinking "Did she mean 'last' because Spooky1 is so totally devoted that he could never really want another wife or 'last' because he's not going to live long after suggesting he needed more wives"?:jol:


A puzzlement, no? Hehehe Both qualify.


----------

